# Fog light wankers



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just driven 2 miles along well light town streets and passed 5 wankers with there fog lights on :evil:


----------



## jonnieboy (Aug 19, 2011)

Fog lights on AND masturbating? Jeez - that's unsafe driving right there.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jonnieboy said:


> Fog lights on AND masturbating? Jeez - that's unsafe driving right there.


ahh that is so they can see where they are coming or is it going :roll:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just driven 2 miles along well light town streets and passed 5 wankers with there fog lights on :evil:


Maybe all of the wanking has eaffected their eyes and so they really need the fog lights


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

BrianR said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Just driven 2 miles along well light town streets and passed 5 wankers with there fog lights on :evil:
> ...


No sorry Brian that can't be he problem as I never have mine on :lol:


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just driven 2 miles along well light town streets and passed 5 wankers with there fog lights on :evil:


Was it foggy? 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

CWM3 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Just driven 2 miles along well light town streets and passed 5 wankers with there fog lights on :evil:
> ...


Why else would they have them on :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

It's a status thing Andy, there on the car so must be on.....bit like boy racers and stereo volume set to max


----------

